# Firmware load error with DELL XPS 9350

## davidshen84

My laptop is Dell XPS 9350. My Gentoo system is 64 bit and up to date. I noticed some red exclamation marks during boot, but "systemctl --failed" says all service are started normally.

dmesg|grep error says:

```
[    0.893169] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

[    5.220006] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM-0a5c-6412.hcd failed with error -2

[    5.303938] brcmfmac 0000:3a:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac4350-pcie.txt failed with error -2
```

I think I started notice those red exclamation marks after I update my BIOS from Dell website.

How to fix these errors? Maybe I should just wait for the linux-firmware get updated?

----------

## knob-creek

Which kernel do you use?

I have sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20170113 installed with ~amd64 firmware.  It contains all the required firmware files.

The i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin must be compiled into the kernel (Device Drivers > Generic Driver Options > External firmware blobs) as it is required before / is mounted.

The message regarding brcm/brcmfmac4350-pcie.txt is not serious, however, as the module loads the brcm/brcmfmac4350-pcie.bin file and is happy.  (If the wlan device works, it is.)

----------

## davidshen84

I am using

```

Linux XPS13 4.9.10-gentoo #3 SMP Wed Feb 22 02:00:24 CST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6560U CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Build from genkernel.

I took your advice and compiled i915 firmware into the kernel, and it resolved the 1st error. Thanks.

journalctl -b helped find more errors related to brcm:

```
Feb 22 02:16:43 XPS13 kernel: brcmfmac: brcmf_c_preinit_dcmds: Firmware version = wl0: Oct 22 2015 06:16:26 version 7.35.180.119 (r594535) FWID 01-e791c176

Feb 22 02:16:43 XPS13 kernel: brcmfmac: brcmf_cfg80211_reg_notifier: not a ISO3166 code (0x30 0x30)

```

My WiFi works, but the bluetooth does not seems to work. It can search and pair with devices, but cannot function.

----------

## slim2k

>(Device Drivers > Generic Driver Options > External firmware blobs)

I am seeing the i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin firmware load error too.  In linux-4.12.12-gentoo this 'make menuconfig' this option can't be selected .. It has a () (open close paren) with no space in the middle and does not respond to Y, N, or M ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *slim2k wrote:*   

> I am seeing the i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin firmware load error too.  In linux-4.12.12-gentoo this 'make menuconfig' this option can't be selected .. It has a () (open close paren) with no space in the middle and does not respond to Y, N, or M ..

 

If you click on this entry a "popup" will be open and you can put "i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin"

```
[*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

(i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin) External firmware blobs to build into the kernel binary

(/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory (NEW)
```

----------

